# Starting issues



## Arthur (3 mo ago)

OK, so I have a Craftsman 1350 series blower. Had a leaky carb so I replaced that with a new one. All linkages are replaced, and it all works. The uissue is when I try to start by pull cord it is a no go. If I use the electric starter, it is almost immediate, runs low, and high speed perfectly, hot or cold. If I shut it off and try to start with cord it will not start, again hit the starter and right away it goes. Foe the life of me I cannot find the engine number on this thing,. The only number I see is Engine Family number 9Bsxs.3422sw. It is 305 CC and 13.5 HP. I have never seen this issue before. Any thoughts?


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

If this machine is new to you, do you have to have the key in the run position or the on/off switch in the on position for the pull cord to be able to start the motor?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes as above. Also, how is the carb and choke, primer too. Old fuel lines clogging the fine pqssages. Float and needle off a bit.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

So it starts and runs fine with the electric start? Is the choke and run lever in the same position as when you use the electric starter when trying to start it manually? The primer bulb is good shape? How is the plug?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Take the belt cover off and have someone look at the crankshaft while you pull the recoil starter. Do you see the crankshaft move? If it starts with the electric starter but not with the recoil starter, maybe the pawls on the recoil starter aren't engaging the flywheel cup.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Also, I doubt a 305cc engine can pump out 13.5 horsepower.

13.5 ft-lbs, maybe, which would be about 9 hp.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

My first thought too.


----------



## 1flhtk4me (4 mo ago)

Maybe low compression or belts dragging?


----------



## Arthur (3 mo ago)

13.5 Torque, not Horsepower. My mistake. Anyway, everything above has been checked. New carb, all linkages new and correct, new pull cord, and does turn engine when pulled, new gas line, primer and line, new plug, magneto is good and flywheel is clean of debris and rust. Just ran a sperk test with proper tester and coil is good. The machine runs perfect, but when pulled with cord it just won't fire up. I also have a 15.5 machine, almost indentical to the other. Same set up, runs perfectly with starter or pull cord. Have done a side by side comparison of the two rigs. Everything is identical.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Does engine have compression release


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Compression release not working properly can absolutely cause this issue.

Know this sounds odd...
Try fresh oil change, have had similar issues on older machines. The old oil makes turning over harder & slower with the pull cord, especially when cold. Try an oil change and add a little marvel mystery oil to the mix. Please let us know how you make out. Good luck with the project.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Arthur said:


> 13.5 Torque, not Horsepower.


I've always wondered what RPM their quoted torque values are measured at? Maximum torque is usually quite a long way below the RPM that you'll actually be running the machine at. For example:
The Honda GX270

Peak Net Power Output (Operating Speed)8.4 HP (6.3 kW) @ 3,600 rpm - Net Torque at 3,600RPM is about 12.3 lb-ftPeak Net Torque14.1 lb-ft (19.1 Nm) @ 2,500 rpm - Net HP at 2,500RPM is about 6.7


----------



## Arthur (3 mo ago)

So it turns out that the plug wire had a small crack in it and when cranking there was some arcing between the wire and engine body. I discovered this by working into the evening hours and caught the arc as it was getting dark and I saw a flicker from the wire while someone else pulled over the engine. It saw it with the electric start as well but would start because the cranking of the engine was faster and constant. I changed the boot on the wire and now it starts perfectly every time. typically it is always the simplest thing that gives us the most grief, but problem resolved. Thanks for all the advice and tips.


----------

